# High Definition?



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

The FAQ says:


> Currently there is a limited ammount of HD programming available on DoD.


 But a search for High Definition doesn't turn up anything (and never has). Is some HD stuff coming at some point do DoD?


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

l8er said:


> The FAQ says: But a search for High Definition doesn't turn up anything (and never has). Is some HD stuff coming at some point do DoD?


I was told when CE first came out with VOD there was limited HD programs available, now they are not, but will return eventually.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

l8er said:


> The FAQ says: But a search for High Definition doesn't turn up anything (and never has). Is some HD stuff coming at some point do DoD?


At some point? sure.
There were two HD programs when it VOD first came out. One movie and another slide show. The movie took forever over a slow connection and the 30 min slide show was boring shots of the desert.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

I expect something this week, but you never know for sure.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

DOD HD via your friendly wide-band Internet service provider is NOT practical at this time. Even with MPEG4 encoding a two-hour movie has at least a Gigabyte of data to download. Regular DSL is going to take a very long time. Fast cable (5-6 Mb) will still have you waiting and your provider might get very unhappy if you take up all the slack in the system downloading DirecTV stuff instead of subscribing to their TV offerings. (I have TWC RR and NO TV!). 

Cable and fiber optic providers will have local servers to send their VOD stuff to their subscribers quickly. DirecTV has NO similar fast data path. Even their own HughesNet has very limited data transfer capabilities.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

w6fxj said:


> DOD HD via your friendly wide-band Internet service provider is NOT practical at this time.


Xbox live has Hi Def movies and I have not had any problems.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> I expect something this week, but you never know for sure.


I hope you're right! I want DOD HD now. Come on DIRECTV, throw us a bone. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

w6fxj said:


> ...at least a Gigabyte of data to download...your provider might get very unhappy...


If your ISP gets unhappy with a piddling gig or so, even if it's several times a day, they need to get a life. It used to be that a 1 gig file was unusual, but that was some time ago - now, it's getting pretty common to see game demo downloads, streaming video, etc. that runs a gig or more.

Additionally, while it's not instant, at cable speeds (I typically get about 750kbps), a file that size doesn't really take that long. Much of the time it seems to me it would be faster that way than to wait for next PPV version of a movie to come on - especially when you consider that you can start viewing before the D/L is finished.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

w6fxj said:


> DOD HD via your friendly wide-band Internet service provider is NOT practical at this time. Even with MPEG4 encoding a two-hour movie has at least a Gigabyte of data to download. Regular DSL is going to take a very long time. Fast cable (5-6 Mb) will still have you waiting and your provider might get very unhappy if you take up all the slack in the system downloading DirecTV stuff instead of subscribing to their TV offerings. (I have TWC RR and NO TV!).
> 
> Cable and fiber optic providers will have local servers to send their VOD stuff to their subscribers quickly. DirecTV has NO similar fast data path. Even their own HughesNet has very limited data transfer capabilities.


Microsoft has been doing it for over a year with same provider that Direct TV uses, Limelight. It works very well. In fact up until about two weeks ago my 360 was wireless, HD movies took about 45 mins. before the 360 would let me push play and then you could watch the full movie uninteruted.

Edit: In fact two hour movies are 4-5gb. Once again, same data provider, Limelight. Research my freind.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Does anyone have any iside information about an HD DoD launch?


----------

